# Getting residencia



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

Starting the process to get residencia.
Wife works I do not
We have rental contract wife has work contract and social number.
We both have nie
We don’t have bank account and less than 1000 in uk bank
Will having wife’s work contract cover us both against having to prove enough income and having to purchase health insurance.?
These are the 2 things that worry me going forward


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> Starting the process to get residencia.
> Wife works I do not
> We have rental contract wife has work contract and social number.
> We both have nie
> ...


You should be registered as your wife's dependant for healthcare - so that's covered. 

You will need a Spanish bank account, but tbh I really don't know if your wife's work contract will be enough to cover the financial aspect for you both.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My experience is that a work contract is usually taken as enough for proof of living and it definitely covers healthcare for you and family. I show mine and it really isn't a lot ( 1000 per month) but it was never questioned


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

so next question my wife has residency appointment tomorrow mine not till april.going with her but can i jump the q and be processed together?


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry just one more question..some places saying need to take empadron with you to get residencia..but they wouldn’t issue us an empadron until we show residencia!?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Usually you get empadronamiento and then you sign on the EU residents list which says that you are a British resident living in Spain ( which I presume is what you are trying to do), BUT, there have been people saying that they have been asked to do this the other way round...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Usually you get empadronamiento and then you sign on the EU residents list which says that you are a British resident living in Spain ( which I presume is what you are trying to do), BUT, there have been people saying that they have been asked to do this the other way round...


...and quite rightly in my opinion. 

How does being on the padron help with being able to sign on the list of foreigners?

However, as only residents can sign on the padron, I can see that requiring residency should be a must for padron.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Pur it like this you can do the padron with just passport and proof of address. If you can do it so you can show it if asked. Don't think they will process you until date but it depends on the funcionario


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ...and quite rightly in my opinion.
> 
> How does being on the padron help with being able to sign on the list of foreigners?
> 
> However, as only residents can sign on the padron, I can see that requiring residency should be a must for padron.


It isn’t where I live! Just proof that you live here, deeds, rental contact or utility bill.

Ayuntamientos make up their own criteria.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

So wife got her residencia...old info shows I could become resident purely by proving I am married to her..but also been told this law has been scrapped..anyone know please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It isn’t where I live! Just proof that you live here, deeds, rental contact or utility bill.
> 
> Ayuntamientos make up their own criteria.


So, just as I said then, you are resident here.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Trev. If U.K. become non EU, then if treated as such, spouses from countries outside the EU, have the right to family reunion. That is the law now for non EU sources.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Juan but what about right now..the gestor who helped with wife’s residencia didn’t think I could get residencia solely because my wife has it..although older info online states I can.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> Thanks Juan but what about right now..the gestor who helped with wife’s residencia didn’t think I could get residencia solely because my wife has it..although older info online states I can.


Did you not both go to register at the same time?

Are you registered as your wife's dependant for healthcare? Then you will fulfil the healtcare requirements.

Brexit or no Brexit, as long as enough income in shown, you should be able to register.

Do you have a bank account in your name in Spain, or do you have a joint account here with your wife?

Either will help. 

You need a new gestor.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Trev at the moment U.K. nationals are in limbo. 

If U.K. do not leave then the answer you require will the one which pertained until Brexit day. 

If they leave then the chances are that the rules which apply to non EU nationals will apply to Brits. In that case there will be considerable changes. However, depending on the agreed arrangements. there may a period of grace, during which things may continue as they are/were

Or maybe ( don’t hold your breath ) Brits might get a special deal. If that becomes the case then we will need to know all the angles before you will be able to get a significant answer 

Sorry I can’t be more specific


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spain has ratified a law which lays out what will happen in case of no deal. If you wife has successfully registered and has a contract for work your healthcare will be under hers. All that will matter is proof that her income plus savings property etc is sufficient not to appear that might need state assistance. I wouldn't worry. Even if you haven't registered before Brexit then you will still be able to register but all you need to do is to prove that you can support yourselves.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just to clear up something you mentioned you don't get residency based on the fact that your wife has it. Under EU law if your spouse is an EU member then the partner can join them but there still has to be proof of ability to support.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

What actually happens if residency not approved? Is it basically you dont get free healthcare or are the repercussions worse? (Am moving to spain soon and will have very good savings but little income.)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andyviola said:


> What actually happens if residency not approved? Is it basically you dont get free healthcare or are the repercussions worse? (Am moving to spain soon and will have very good savings but little income.)


Despite the new 'Universal Healthcare' law, most of the country hasn't actioned it, so you don't get free healthcare just because you're a registered resident.


I've never heard of anyone being removed from the country for not being registered despite trying, though EU regs give that option, ie you only have the right to stay if you can prove yorself to be self-supporting.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> Despite the new 'Universal Healthcare' law, most of the country hasn't actioned it, so you don't get free healthcare just because you're a registered resident.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of anyone being removed from the country for not being registered despite trying, though EU regs give that option, ie you only have the right to stay if you can prove yorself to be self-supporting.


well thats a relief lol ... our agent assures us tons of people accepted for residency on basis of savings until pension kicks in....

pretty tough on healthcare arent they? unlike UK....but looking on bright side at least it deters masses of immigration (oops like we doing  ).


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

andyviola said:


> well thats a relief lol ... our agent assures us tons of people accepted for residency on basis of savings until pension kicks in....
> 
> *pretty tough on healthcare arent they? unlike UK*....but looking on bright side at least it deters masses of immigration (oops like we doing  ).


No they are not. Spain and most of the world operate a health service where you only get out if you pay in. Pretty fair if you ask me, same with other 'benefits'. 

At some point in time the UK National Health system will end up going the same way.

Im still 10 years away from my Uk pension, so will have to rely on private medical.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Barriej said:


> No they are not. Spain and most of the world operate a health service where you only get out if you pay in. Pretty fair if you ask me, same with other 'benefits'.
> 
> At some point in time the UK National Health system will end up going the same way.
> 
> Im still 10 years away from my Uk pension, so will have to rely on private medical.


The Spanish system isn't perfect (what is?) but I have come to believe that there are some good things about it.

I often see views expressed that the unemployment benefit system, for example, is very much less generous than it is in the UK. In some ways that's true - entitlement to benefit is time limited and the system does not protect those who have worked for abusive employers who may refuse to give them legal contracts or insist on paying them part of their wages under the table which limits their entitlement to benefits when they lose their jobs. But in other ways it is actually more generous than the UK system. My next door neighbour (a young single man in his early 30s) lost his job just before Christmas. He was incredibly relaxed about it and said he wasn't bothering to look for anything else for a while - he's receiving €1k per month in unemployment benefit (because the amount is related to his previous salary) which is easily enough to pay his bills including the rent on a 2 bed 2 bath penthouse apartment which he occupies alone, so the fact that there is no Housing Benefit in Spain does not disadvantage him. Plus he received a few thousand as a finiquito payment from his employers. In the UK as a single person he'd be getting about 70 pounds a week in JSA and wouldn't be entitled to Housing Benefit for a property of that size for a single occupant.

Pensions, too, are linked to contributors' salaries and how much they have paid in, rather than the flat rate state pension which UK state pensioners get irrespective of how much they may have contributed in NI.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> The Spanish system isn't perfect (what is?) but I have come to believe that there are some good things about it.
> 
> I often see views expressed that the unemployment benefit system, for example, is very much less generous than it is in the UK. In some ways that's true - entitlement to benefit is time limited and the system does not protect those who have worked for abusive employers who may refuse to give them legal contracts or insist on paying them part of their wages under the table which limits their entitlement to benefits when they lose their jobs. But in other ways it is actually more generous than the UK system. My next door neighbour (a young single man in his early 30s) lost his job just before Christmas. He was incredibly relaxed about it and said he wasn't bothering to look for anything else for a while - he's receiving €1k per month in unemployment benefit (because the amount is related to his previous salary) which is easily enough to pay his bills including the rent on a 2 bed 2 bath penthouse apartment which he occupies alone, so the fact that there is no Housing Benefit in Spain does not disadvantage him. Plus he received a few thousand as a finiquito payment from his employers. In the UK as a single person he'd be getting about 70 pounds a week in JSA and wouldn't be entitled to Housing Benefit for a property of that size for a single occupant.
> 
> Pensions, too, are linked to contributors' salaries and how much they have paid in, rather than the flat rate state pension which UK state pensioners get irrespective of how much they may have contributed in NI.


Bit of cherry picking there. I do read the Spanish press and benefits stop after two years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> well thats a relief lol ... our agent assures us tons of people accepted for residency on basis of savings until pension kicks in....
> 
> pretty tough on healthcare arent they? unlike UK....but looking on bright side at least it deters masses of immigration (oops like we doing  ).


 All Spaniards are covered one way or another and immigrants with severe economic limitations, pregnant immigrants and all children are covered.
Seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The Spanish system isn't perfect (what is?) but I have come to believe that there are some good things about it.
> 
> I often see views expressed that the unemployment benefit system, for example, is very much less generous than it is in the UK. In some ways that's true - *entitlement to benefit is time limited* and the system does not protect those who have worked for abusive employers who may refuse to give them legal contracts or insist on paying them part of their wages under the table which limits their entitlement to benefits when they lose their jobs.





Isobella said:


> Bit of cherry picking there. I do read the Spanish press and benefits stop after two years.


And Lynn did say it is time limited...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Bit of cherry picking there. I do read the Spanish press and benefits stop after two years.


or less depending on how much and for how long contributions have been paid.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> The Spanish system isn't perfect (what is?) but I have come to believe that there are some good things about it.
> 
> I often see views expressed that the unemployment benefit system, for example, is very much less generous than it is in the UK. In some ways that's true - entitlement to benefit is time limited and the system does not protect those who have worked for abusive employers who may refuse to give them legal contracts or insist on paying them part of their wages under the table which limits their entitlement to benefits when they lose their jobs. But in other ways it is actually more generous than the UK system. My next door neighbour (a young single man in his early 30s) lost his job just before Christmas. He was incredibly relaxed about it and said he wasn't bothering to look for anything else for a while - he's receiving €1k per month in unemployment benefit (because the amount is related to his previous salary) which is easily enough to pay his bills including the rent on a 2 bed 2 bath penthouse apartment which he occupies alone, so the fact that there is no Housing Benefit in Spain does not disadvantage him. Plus he received a few thousand as a finiquito payment from his employers. In the UK as a single person he'd be getting about 70 pounds a week in JSA and wouldn't be entitled to Housing Benefit for a property of that size for a single occupant.
> 
> Pensions, too, are linked to contributors' salaries and how much they have paid in, rather than the flat rate state pension which UK state pensioners get irrespective of how much they may have contributed in NI.


But a €1000 euros a month really is not a great deal without housing benefit, if as you say he's living in a 2 bed 2 bath Penthouse apt, the rent alone must account for a huge chunk of that? Not much change from 600€ a month minimum. Obviously much more in some areas.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

As an employee in a precarious industry I have some familiarity with the paro now. In most circumstances, you need to have worked at least 12 months before you can sign on. This can be spread over a number of years, but you have to count 12 months in total. There are safety nets available for those who have worked less, but they come with strings attached. 

For the time that someone is covered fully, the payouts are comparatively generous and even feature deductions for social security so I believe your pension is still stamped. They seem to be subject to income tax at the end of the year too but I don't pretend to understand all the lines on a tax return. 

As it is, the paro allows us to maintain the same lifestyle over the summer as we do when employed. IMHO this should be the whole point of a social security system, i.e. to support not to punish (employment contracts that permit layoffs during holidays are another topic).

I understand that in the UK support is refused if you have savings too, but here the question doesn't even come up. I know that France operates a similar contribution-based system and having used these two I just can't believe how the right-wing press in the UK has managed to convince half a nation that immigrants bypass all these countries to steal workers' jobs while simultaneously claiming a measly £70.



Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Love Karma said:


> But a €1000 euros a month really is not a great deal without housing benefit, if as you say he's living in a 2 bed 2 bath Penthouse apt, the rent alone must account for a huge chunk of that? Not much change from 600€ a month minimum. Obviously much more in some areas.


He pays less than that, although I agree it would be much more in some areas. Then again, the salary on which his benefit is based might be more in other areas.

Still possible to find one for well under €600, although this one lacks a second bathroom.

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/84200274/


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Bit of cherry picking there. I do read the Spanish press and benefits stop after two years.


As Pesky Wesky pointed out, I did clearly say that unemployment benefit is time limited. It is not, however, true to say that all benefits stop after two years. There are other (much less generous) benefits which can be claimed after that has run out, if certain conditions are met.

Salario Social o Renta Mínima de Inserción (RMI) - Ayudas a Parados


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> He pays less than that, although I agree it would be much more in some areas. Then again, the salary on which his benefit is based might be more in other areas.
> 
> Still possible to find one for well under €600, although this one lacks a second bathroom.
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/84200274/


Ah but thats an Atico and marketed as such, a "Penthouse" conjures up a wholly different level of accommodation. Using your location and same inmobiliara I came across this marketed as a Penthouse which i'm sure you saw. Just because an apartment is on the top floor does not make it a Penthouse. My son has a top floor studio apartment in Mijas Costa and if he was ever pretentious enough to tell people he lived in a Penthouse I'd give him a good talking to 

https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/38866233/

But in fairness that is a very very good income related unemployment benefit but I would be bold enough to say certainly not the norm in Southern Spain. He must have had a very good job.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Unemployment benefits in Spain or anywhere else must be considered in the context of how easy it is to find paid work. 

Unemployment is still at 17% in Spain overall and much higher in some parts of the country. Many jobs are seasonal and temporary, with people working just a few weeks a year. Where I live 35% of people of working age do not have a regular job. The council allocates short-term contracts to the unemployed so they can make enough social security contributions to claim benefits the rest of the year. Not ideal, but it keeps the wolf from the door. 

And of course there aren't enough such contracts to cover everyone who needs them. Those with families are, obviously, first in line. The rest, especially older single men, have little option but to do odd jobs "on the black". At the moment you can see them out in the campo gathering edible wild plants and snails to sell on the street.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Love Karma said:


> But in fairness that is a very very good income related unemployment benefit but I would be bold enough to say certainly not the norm in Southern Spain. He must have had a very good job.


The percentage of salary paid as unemployment benefit is as follows:-

"The amount received as unemployment benefit is established according to the average salary for which you have made contributions (not counting overtime) during the 6 months prior to becoming unemployed. During the first 180 days of unemployment, you will receive 70% of that average and then 50%."

So as he'll be getting 70% of former salary for the first 6 months of unemployment, I wouldn't say his previous job would have been all that exceptional. Bet he'll be stepping up his search for a new one soon though, before it drops to 50%.

We looked at an ático in the same building as the one in your link (and it is no different whether described as a penthouse or ático) two years ago and rejected it, the rooms are extremely cramped and there are no views from the terraces. Ithink they are being very ambitious asking that rent for a 1 bedroom. In the Spanish version of Idealista, btw, your link IS described as an ático.

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/38866233/


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> The percentage of salary paid as unemployment benefit is as follows:-
> 
> "The amount received as unemployment benefit is established according to the average salary for which you have made contributions (not counting overtime) during the 6 months prior to becoming unemployed. During the first 180 days of unemployment, you will receive 70% of that average and then 50%."
> 
> ...


Maybe the Spanish aren't pretentious enough to describe properties as "Penthouses" when they are clearly just 2 bed 2 bath Aticos? And as you say are often very cramped and where they say 2 bath they actually are in reality a bathroom and a small wc/shower room. As for views, as Basil Fawlty once said what would one expect to see from a Velez Atico? Herds of Wildebeest sweeping majestically across the plain, Sydney Opera house?


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

ok as the op my wife now has residencia. her nie is on green card.starts with a letter.many websites are requsting her id begins with 8 numbers.presume this is nif? if so does she also require nif thought they eere 1 and the same?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

yes, for private citizens nie and nif are the same. nif is only relevant for companies


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

thanks but certain websites insist on a number that has 8 numbers followed by 1 letter.my wife nie is letter,7 numbers letter.so how do we get round this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> thanks but certain websites insist on a number that has 8 numbers followed by 1 letter.my wife nie is letter,7 numbers letter.so how do we get round this?


Mine, which I've had for 15 years, is a letter, 7 numbers, followed by a letter.

The NIE of everyone I know is the same formula.

Where did you read that they have 8 numbers?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

trev1865 said:


> thanks but certain websites insist on a number that has 8 numbers followed by 1 letter.my wife nie is letter,7 numbers letter.so how do we get round this?


On some websites you can add a zero at the beginning or end.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

it was bwin website application.i will try the 0 thing thanks


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Error


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Unemployment benefits in Spain or anywhere else must be considered in the context of how easy it is to find paid work.
> 
> Unemployment is still at 17% in Spain overall and much higher in some parts of the country. Many jobs are seasonal and temporary, with people working just a few weeks a year. Where I live 35% of people of working age do not have a regular job. The council allocates short-term contracts to the unemployed so they can make enough social security contributions to claim benefits the rest of the year. Not ideal, but it keeps the wolf from the door.
> 
> And of course there aren't enough such contracts to cover everyone who needs them. Those with families are, obviously, first in line. The rest, especially older single men, have little option but to do odd jobs "on the black". At the moment you can see them out in the campo gathering edible wild plants and snails to sell on the street.


I missed this. According to growth figures Spain is holding up well, far better than France and Germany. However despite their success it never seems to result in decent unemployment falls. Why do you think this is?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I missed this. According to growth figures Spain is holding up well, far better than France and Germany. However despite their success it never seems to result in decent unemployment falls. Why do you think this is?


I remember reading, after La Crisis began, that the historical average Spanish unemployment rate until that time had been 16% (so we are almost back at that now), and even at the height of the boom it was over 8% - which would be considered massive in a Northern European country. Why, I do not know, other than that some regions like Andalucia have never had much by way of industry and have relied on areas where employment is precarious and poorly paid like agriculture, fishing and in more recent times, tourism, and those born in such regions have traditionally moved to either more prosperous areas of Spain to find work, or abroad.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> thanks but certain websites insist on a number that has 8 numbers followed by 1 letter.my wife nie is letter,7 numbers letter.so how do we get round this?


My number is 7 numbers including a 0 at the beginning. With no zero it would only be 6. I always have to include the zero when using the number.
Maybe 8 comes into the picture when you add the letter at the end which is essential.
It's also necessary to put the x at the beginning which makes 9 letters and numbers in total!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I remember reading, after La Crisis began, that the historical average Spanish unemployment rate until that time had been 16% (so we are almost back at that now), and even at the height of the boom it was over 8% - which would be considered massive in a Northern European country. Why, I do not know, other than that some regions like Andalucia have never had much by way of industry and have relied on areas where employment is precarious and poorly paid like agriculture, fishing and in more recent times, tourism, and those born in such regions have traditionally moved to either more prosperous areas of Spain to find work, or abroad.


Yes, this is true.

It's a failing of successive governments to invest in areas where employment grows and gives stability. Spain could have invested in solar power for example. It could have been the leader in production of renewable energies and in the manufacture of solar panels etc, but it chose not to be.
It could have invested more in areas from technology to agriculture to science, but it chose not to.
Instead, before 2008 investment was made in construction and tourism, both of which proved to be unstable markets (although construction proved to be quite lucrative for some!) Post 2008, 2019 and where are we headed? In the same direction, unfortunately.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> thanks but certain websites insist on a number that has 8 numbers followed by 1 letter.my wife nie is letter,7 numbers letter.so how do we get round this?


I'm pretty sure that you're selecting to input a DNI and not a NIE because you're describing the format of a Spanish person's identity number (DNI), not a foreigner's (NIE). 

n.b. The standard of NIEs was changed some ten years or so ago, so they used to have an extra digit. Some older residents may have those and that can cause extra confusion. 

If in doubt, you can confirm this online here.

p.s. You might also find that for some government sites that request the número de soporte from the back of the green EU register card, you have to prefix it with a C and enough zeros to fill the space.

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> The standard of NIEs was changed some ten years or so ago, so they used to have an extra digit. Some older residents may have those and that can cause extra confusion.


 Or some people who are not old at all, but have been here for a long time!! Confusion not intended, just giving info about different possibilities


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> You might also find that for some government sites that request the número de soporte from the back of the green EU register card, you have to prefix it with a C and enough zeros to fill the space.


And do you know what I would do in that case, not having a card, but only a certificate? This suggest that you DO need to change to a card, when I have always been advised that you don't need to.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Not wanting to be pedantic, but to avoid confusion. 

The ‘card’ is in fact a piece of flimsy green paper which it is illegal to plasticise, and the printing on it is very easily erased in just normal use ! 

Also: It is not an ID, as indeed it says on it


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And do you know what I would do in that case, not having a card, but only a certificate? This suggest that you DO need to change to a card, when I have always been advised that you don't need to.


All the options explained by the AEAT

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Or some people who are not old at all, but have been here for a long time!! Confusion not intended, just giving info about different possibilities


Yes, older people might well arrive later than younger people did; I suppose I should say, 'long-standing' residents, but then someone might argue that they like to sit down from time-to-time...

There's also the change from X to Y (see the link I posted above) to be aware of when giving advice to strangers: 'Put a zero before/after the X' will only confuse recent arrivals who have a Y.

My partner arrived in 2015 and so has the Y code compared to my 2000s X, but at first we assumed it was just X for male and Y for female!

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

_Si_ said:


> My partner arrived in 2015 and so has the Y code compared to my 2000s X, but at first we assumed it was just X for male and Y for female!


Some people around here still think that X is for residents and Y is for non-residents - they simply won't listen!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> All the options explained by the AEAT
> 
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Not wanting to be pedantic, but to avoid confusion.
> 
> The ‘card’ is in fact a piece of flimsy green paper which it is illegal to plasticise, and the printing on it is very easily erased in just normal use !
> 
> Also: It is not an ID, as indeed it says on it


"Normal use" imho is that is tucked away in a drawer somewhere to be brought out on the very few occasions that it is needed. There's no need to carry it around with you as it doesn't serve as ID, nor verification of nationality. As you don't need to have it on your person it shouldn't wear out.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Mine, which I've had for 15 years, is a letter, 7 numbers, followed by a letter.
> 
> The NIE of everyone I know is the same formula.
> 
> Where did you read that they have 8 numbers?


Mine is letter ,8 numbers starting with a zero,letter. In many documants including driving licence it is printed without the first zero. In many uses ,i.e. bank & medical appointments, failure to put in the zero won't get you in. On my registration form it is printed letter, 8 numbers, letter.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Mine is letter ,8 numbers starting with a zero,letter. In many documants including driving licence it is printed without the first zero. In many uses ,i.e. bank & medical appointments, failure to put in the zero won't get you in. On my registration form it is printed letter, 8 numbers, letter.


Mine is the same as Xabia's: Alpha 7 digits, Alpha. My health service number, on the other hand is 2 Alpha followed by 10 digits. My hospital number at the local HAR is 5 digits.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kaipa I have now got my residencia. I did not have to prove proof of income. I just got marriage certificate translated and got through as dependent of my wife.however to get tarjeta sanitaria health card may prove trickier. Rules are changing almost weekly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> Kaipa I have now got my residencia. I did not have to prove proof of income. I just got marriage certificate translated and got through as dependent of my wife.however to get tarjeta sanitaria health card may prove trickier. Rules are changing almost weekly.


That's exactly how it is supposed to work. No change of rules!

There's no reason to expect it to be difficult to get a tarjeta sanitaria. You register at the INSS as her dependent under her SS number.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

2 weeks ago yes. Now I have to get birth certificate translated and apostilled.maybe other docs aswell. This has just been implemented according to my gestor. Maybe other areas different.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

There may have been a change in the rules for U.K. nationals, getting EU Citizen Registration, had Brexit happened on 29th March. 

Had UK left, the changes would have been significant, probably meaning U.K. nationals having to apply for TIE (Residencia).

There may (almost certainly) be changes in the future if Brexit happens.


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

so as someone said the ink on my small green residencia card is already smudging off.i have used it with my empadron to open a bank account without problems.tomorrow the acid test when travel with olsen ferries with residents discount.as i also have certificate of viaje do you think they will let me board with the smudged residents card?


----------

